# powder room drywall



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

does powder room drywall need to be the green type that is moisture resistant or can it be the regular kind because there is not so much humidity in a powder room (at least not as much as in a bathroom where you take showers)?

i plan to only have a tile baseboard with the rest of the walls just painted. i suppose that could make a difference.

thanks


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i would say since there is no tub or shower standard drywall would be ok as you were thinking.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

amakarevic, Or you could just put moisture board at the sink area just to be safe.
Also remember to keep all the drywall 1/2" off of the floor when you install it.:thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

No, all you need is regular 1/2".

Green board should only be used around tubs and showers, and even then it's actually inadequate and the wrong material.


----------

